# Atlas Code 100 Wired-Switch Turnouts?



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Can I get Atlas Code 100 turnouts that are wired so I don't have to switch them using my hand and just press a switch to switch them like E-Z track??


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think so ... Atlas has switch "machines" that turn their manual switches to automated switches ... see here:

https://secure.atlasrr.com/mod1/items.asp?Cc=H07&iTpStatus=0&Tp=&Bc=

TJ


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks TJ.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes. They're called Remote switches and turnouts. They are available in both Code 100 and code 83 switches and turnouts. One can either purchase the remote machine or an entire switch with the remote machine on it. There is also a little panel that has a push button on it that comes with everything. This is what operates the switch remotely. 

There is also a little bit of wire included. However, depending on the distance that wire must be run, extra wire may need to be purchased. Also, these remote machines run on AC power rather than on DC. 

Each one of these comes with an easy to understand illustration of wiring instuctions. They're extremely easy to setup and wire, and they're also a lot of fun to use. You'll love them.

Routerman


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I use these in my layout. A few words of advice.
1. Do not hold the button down at any time. Only a momentary push is needed. If the switch is held in place to long they will melt the machine. 
2. The wire that comes with them is brittle and expensive. A much easier to work with an far cheeper wire is telephone wire. The cheapest type Radio Shack stocks. Just only use three of the four strands in the wire.
3. Leave enough straight track prior to the switch so that the truck of the locomotive enters the switch going straight. I have found this decreases derailments.
4. Avoid the snap switches. They are slightly less than an 18r turn. This is to tight for many locos. If you do use these avoid hitting them at high speed. I use them in my yard but avoid derailments by creeping through the points. The yard was only built for low speed so it did not matter.
5. Avoid placing any witch on an incline.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

tkruger said:


> 4. Avoid the snap switches. They are slightly less than an 18r turn. This is to tight for many locos. QUOTE]
> 
> A lot of very good points. It's because of this one particular point however, that most of my non electrical switchs/turnouts are Peco insulfrogs. Even the small Peco switches seem to never hardly cause a delrailment the way that an Atlas one sometimes will.
> 
> ...


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I use Atlas turnouts with Tortoise switches mounted under the table. The actuation wire comes up through the bottom of the layout through a 0.25" hole to the slider that connects the moving legs of the turnout


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

tkruger said:


> I use these in my layout. A few words of advice.
> 1. Do not hold the button down at any time. Only a momentary push is needed. If the switch is held in place to long they will melt the machine.


if it is welded shut by a spark, momentary button will stay closed no matter what . the proper way to energize coil machine is via Capacitor Discharge Unit (CDU) , even if it welds together only the charge stored in the cap will flow thorugh the coil. better yet, use a transistor to control the current - those silicon things don't weld, lol





i'd love to use slow motion but what turns me off is the inability to switch by hand. or is there a way to flip the TO without powering the tortoise?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I use a separate power supply dedicated to the tortoise switches. Any 12V will work.

Why would you want to do it by hand if you've got a powered switch to it?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what if you are near TO you want to switch, but the control panel is on the other side of the table?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

True enough....I usually have my 4 & 7 year old helpers around the table so someone is near the switch.

My next layout won't have a central control panel - it's going to be a walkaround with switches located on the fascia near the turnout it's controlling & wireless throttles.


----------

